# Cheese Presses



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Is there a way to press cheese or make your own press molds? I bought a stainless steel cheese press online and am sorely disappointed as it began rusting after only a few uses.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing so I found a food grade plastic meatloaf pan. Its around 6x9, one pan fits into the other. the first pan has holes for drainage. I plan to cut a plexiglass piece to fit inside and weigh it down. Will let you know....Dorit


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

why not put a brick in the pan to press it down. just wrap the brick with foil or freezer wrap. need more weight get another brick.


----------

